# Suche eine Gilde



## Poker Keks (24. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also zu meiner Person: Ich bin 25 Jahre jung und komme ausm Saarland. Ich bin gelernter Dachdecker aber zur zeit leider Arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das wird schon wieder!

Im Game habe ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung und habe auch erst einen 70ger Off Krieger und ich spiele gerade einen Schurken hoch, Stufe 30 im mom. (Madmortem)

Das problem was ich habe ist,  das mich als off Krieger nicht wirklich welche in Instanzen mitnehmen und ich auch nur PvP Ttems trage und auch noch etwas dafür am farmen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tanken möchte ich aber auch nicht ^^ Nun die frage: Gibts ne Gilde die mich auch so mitnehmen würde und auch noch etwas PvP macht? 

Ich bin Hilfsbereit Spendabel und sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Postet mit bitte hier oder sendet mir eine Nachricht, in diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poker Keks (24. August 2008)

/push


----------



## Poker Keks (24. August 2008)

/push


----------



## crizzle (25. August 2008)

viel glück beim suchen als off krieger und als twink schurke.. hmpf^^  


das sind genau die klassen die es schwer haben eine richtige gilde zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




support classes oder andere klassen mit mehreren skillungs möglichkeiten habens da einfacher.

jedenfalls viel glück bei deiner suche.


----------



## Poker Keks (25. August 2008)

Na du machst mir ja Mut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. August 2008)

Ist aber so. Es gibt (angeblich) 10 Millionen WoW-Spieler. Vielleicht 60% davon spielen entweder Schurken, Feral-Druiden, Retri-Palas oder Off-Krieger (= Melee DPS), 20% Mages / WLs (= Caster DPS), 10% Tanks, 10% Heiler (Angaben ohne Gewähr).

So, du spielst somit eine von WoW-weit ~6 Millionen Melee-DPS-Klassen. Und wie man sich denken kann, sind die meisten Gilden mit entsprechenden Klassen ausgestattet, weil's die kurz gesagt wie Sand am Meer gibt.

Du wirst 100% "irgendeine Gilde" finden, die dich mal Kara mitnimmt. Aber ob du da mit der Einstellung so glücklich wirst, bleibt abzuwarten. Mach dich nützlicher, dann klappts auch mit der Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuries (25. August 2008)

Hiho,

wir sind zwar keine Raidgilde und unser Durchschnittsalter liegt jenseits
von 30, aber ich hoffe das tut dem ganzen keinen Abbruch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Guck doch einfach mal bei uns auf der Homepage, vieleicht finden
wir dann ja zusammen! Würd mich freuen!
www.sakrileg.info

Gruß

Asuries

PS: Wir sind eine Horden-Gilde auf Onyxia.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS: wir sind nicht  "irgendeine Gilde" wie mein Vorredner beschriebt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poker Keks (25. August 2008)

Ja aber was soll ich machen wenn mir ein Tank kein spaß macht? Einen Magier spielen? Hmmm das ist echt schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bleibt mir wohl nur noch PvP


----------



## Poker Keks (25. August 2008)

Ja danke Asuries aber ich bin doch auf Madmortem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lotosblüte (25. August 2008)

Hallo

Wir sind eine...ich würd sagen...mittelgroße Gilde aus Leuten fast ausschließlich jenseits der 30. "Die Engel der Allianz" auf Ambossar. Wir haben seit kurzem einen neuen Offkrieger. Ich kann bestätigen, daß es gerade in den knackigeren 5er-Instanzen schwer ist, einen Offkrieger einzubauen. Uns gehts aber in erster Linie um Spaß und die Leute hinter dem char sind dafür am wichtigsten. Eine HP haben wir nicht. Bei uns gibts sowohl ambitioniertere Spieler, die auf Kara-Niveau und auch weit drüber sind, als auch solche, die sich langsamer entwickeln. Jedem so, wie er mag.
Plätze haben wir immer frei, für Leute, bei denen es einfach passt

Gruß
Mark


----------



## Asuries (25. August 2008)

Poker schrieb:


> Ja danke Asuries aber ich bin doch auf Madmortem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es nicht ein PvE Server ist, gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit
eines Charakter-Transfer's....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poker Keks (25. August 2008)

Leider ein Pve Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuries (25. August 2008)

Poker schrieb:


> Leider ein Pve Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schade....


----------



## Dragon of the Light (3. September 2008)

Hallo tapferer Krieger!
Als ich weiss nicht wo da ein Problem ist - sonst gibt's
eine Lösung dafür! Du wärst bei uns herzlich willkommen
und würdest Dich bestimmt wohl fühlen. Weitere Infos:
*www.dragonsofthelight.ch*
Wir freuen uns von Dir zu hören - Sei das Licht mit uns!
Hualon



Poker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Lotosblüte (5. September 2008)

Hallo

Also ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Off-Krieger oft einfach nur draufkloppen wollen, und nicht Verantwortung in einer Gruppe übernehmen wollen, und das auch vom ganzen Spielstil her. Die wollen sich keinen Kopf um strategien oder Aggro machen und verstehen nicht, daß man z.b. nen Dudu viel lieber in eine Gruppe einbaut, weil er meistens mehr Schaden macht und dazu noch buffen und heilen kann. Es mag sicherlich auch andere Off-Krieger geben, aber das ist die Erfahrung, die ich gemacht habe. Die meisten Off-Krieger wollen sich keine Gedanken machen, wollen es einfach haben und scheren sich nicht um die Gruppe, und so funktioniert das nicht in 5er-Instanzen, die Levelangemessen sind, und wo wirklich jeder seinen Teil zur Gruppe beitragen MUSS. Ne T6-Equipte Markenfarmgruppe mag nen durchschnittlichen blau/lila equipten Off durch ne ini ziehen können, darunter wird es schwer bis unmöglich, denke ich.


----------



## freizeitkasper (5. September 2008)

Tach der Herr !

Also, wir haben da zwei Gemeinsamkeiten, nämlich die Rasse Krieger und der Server Madmortem. Ich bin allerdings auf Deff geskillt. 

Warum magst du nicht tanken? Hast du das schon mal probiert?

Ich bin keine Dauerzockerin und als Tank eher noch unerfahren und habe trotzdem keine Problem mit Ini besuchen. Tanks werden einfach gesucht und wenn man an eine gute Gruppe gerät und der mitteilt, das man diese Ini z.B. zum ersten mal besucht ist auch das oft kein Problem.
Zum Tank bin ich auch eher zufällig gekommen, wollte das nur mal antesten, dann war ich abgeschreckt von der Verantwortung die auf dem Tank liegt und mittlerweile tanke ich ganz gerne, wenn die Gruppe stimmt. Eine gute Gruppe ist das A und O !

Was ich damit zum  Ausdruck bringen will : Wenn du bisher nur theoretisch keinen Tank spielen willst, dann überlege dir das nochmal, zur Not kannste ja immer noch wieder in deine alte Skillung zurück. 

Gruß von der Kasperin


----------



## Poker Keks (5. September 2008)

freizeitkasper schrieb:


> Tach der Herr !
> 
> Also, wir haben da zwei Gemeinsamkeiten, nämlich die Rasse Krieger und der Server Madmortem. Ich bin allerdings auf Deff geskillt.
> 
> ...




Ja da hast du schon recht, vielleicht werde ich es mal versuchen


----------

